# Alaska State Fair Bunnies



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 7, 2007)

I took a lot of bunny pictures at the fair for you guys enjoy!

























































More to come...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 7, 2007)

This guy was getting his hair pulled out by the one next to him. I know because I saw some butt fur get eaten.






*munch munch munch* mmmm fur











Get me out of here man!














































even moooore to come... tell me when to stop


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 7, 2007)

That's it... for now *evil laughter*


----------



## Gordon (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the pictures of the bunnies flopped over on each other. 



Nice pics!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 7, 2007)

:biggrin2:thanks, glad you like them!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pictures. 

Susan:apollo:


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 7, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


>




HOW BEAUTIFUL :biggrin2:! He looks just like a horse, color wise and facial expression wise...hehe!


I am going to my first show tomorrow, to watch it with Tracey (timetowaste). I am soooo excited to see the English Lops and Tans! Lots of pictures to come from me, too !


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 8, 2007)

I like how your pictures turned out. They are so clear and show detail with some depth of field. 
It is neat how you can shoot between the bars and capture their faces. 
Good job. :goodjob


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, from you that means a lot The trick is to use the macro setting, that way you get really good detail close up and it blurs the bars so you can't see them as well.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 8, 2007)

*OMG! There are rabbits at Alaska State Fair?!? My mom had been bugging me and bugging me for the past month to go to the Fair. I'm like whatever. Oh had I known!*

*What kind of rabbits are those grey speckly ones? The one that Amy says looks like a horse. Are they Enderby's?*

*I'm coming next year.*

*~Diana*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't know what kind they are, most of the tags had gotten wet and so the ink was runny. I'll post him in the rabbitry and ask...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 8, 2007)

Pam says Champagne D'Argent and that they're raised as meat bunnies. They are so pretty, I might have to get one...

Here's the other thread: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27744&forum_id=8


----------



## rawrr. (Jun 7, 2008)

I got there every year! 

I love the pictures you took!


----------

